# Black pastel royal python genetic issues?



## ferretgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi there, i wanted some opinions on black pastel royal genetics. Basically i have one kindly reserved for me at the moment, and i have really fallen in love with this black pastel and the morph. however i have just looked more into black pastel gene and what it can produce, and found several reports of kinks and 'duckbill' in super black pastels. does anyone have first hand experience? does it only affect the supers, or does it come up in black pastel combos at well? Im trying to get as much information as possible on the deformities before i make a decision, as i adore the snake, but will want to 'use' it for breeding too. I am only going to be a very small hobby breeder, with a few morphs i enjoy. is the black pastel gene really as bad as it seem at first glance? as must say some of the photos ive seen are truly disturbing and concerning to say the least  any input would be appreciated, is it a morph you'd be happy to breed? or is it something i would be best to steer clear of? 

thank you xxxx


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

ferretgirl said:


> Hi there, i wanted some opinions on black pastel royal genetics. Basically i have one kindly reserved for me at the moment, and i have really fallen in love with this black pastel and the morph. however i have just looked more into black pastel gene and what it can produce, and found several reports of kinks and 'duckbill' in super black pastels. does anyone have first hand experience? does it only affect the supers, or does it come up in black pastel combos at well? Im trying to get as much information as possible on the deformities before i make a decision, as i adore the snake, but will want to 'use' it for breeding too. I am only going to be a very small hobby breeder, with a few morphs i enjoy. is the black pastel gene really as bad as it seem at first glance? as must say some of the photos ive seen are truly disturbing and concerning to say the least  any input would be appreciated, is it a morph you'd be happy to breed? or is it something i would be best to steer clear of?
> 
> thank you xxxx


I've worked with a lot of black pastel and black pastel combos and never had an issue with kinking, i've seen a couple of super black pastels with duckbilling, but i see it more in super cinnamons than i do in super bp's. 

I wouldn't let it put you off the morph, most black pastel and bp combos wont have any issues, i've never had a problem with any of my own stuff and have no issues breeding black pastels.


----------



## ferretgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

thanks for input, mods please close thread x


----------

